
Ask HN: Is it possible to have client discovery without a server? - hereiskkb
Hi Folks,<p>Is there a way to do client discovery without a identity server?<p>I know of Distributed Hash Tables to be a way to implement this. But are there any alternative ways to do this?
======
ktpsns
On a general level, what about broadcasting? This is (was) standard in SoHo
ethernet networks for service discovery (also used on higher levels such as
Bonjour/Avahi).

------
therm0
ad hoc networks

